
Ask HN: What are your top subreddits? - amolo
As a programmer, designer or whichever career path you on.
Which subs do you visit most often.
I wouldn&#x27;t mind if you specified which field you are in.<p>Me: Software Developer.
Top 5.
r&#x2F;python
r&#x2F;programmerhumor
r&#x2F;aww - Definitely
r&#x2F;iama - Because who doesn&#x27;t ?<p>Yours?
======
duxup
I have a separate programming account but I find most of the programming subs
are just so much so-so blog post upvoted with what is really kinda a crappy
tutorial / blogspam / resume fodder / and folks are all "gee thanks!". I'm
fairly sure you could post something with broken code and it would get a bunch
of "great link" posts and votes if it promised to do something neat. No way
anyone actually read about them and thought about them, but they get spammed
and upvoted endlessly. The thoughtful stuff beyond that is often just veiled
insecurity / gate-keeping.

I wish the programming related subs were a bit more curated / moderated,
particularly web development related, but that's not the reddit way in
general.

I like college football so r/cfb is nice.

I'm on a bit of a down cycle on reddit as may of my long time subs are now
large enough that I don't want to read them and they're dominated by hot takes
and garbage.

------
dangwu
r/cscareerquestions is pretty good, though sometimes a bit too salary and
BigN-focused (like Blind). All the sports-related ones, including r/nba and
r/nfl, are top-notch.

~~~
amolo
r/cscareerquestions Looks interesting. Im hooked

------
nextos
r/emacs: Current maintainer and many famous package developers hang around
there. Great and friendly place to ask.

r/privacytoolsio: Excellent tips on privacy e.g., F-Droid.

PS: I hate the new Reddit redesign. The old Reddit design was really good. I
don't get the change.

~~~
haspoken
Apparently so does someone at reddit, as there is a simple way around the new
interface (other than changing settings when logged in):

old.reddit.com

So, using one of your subreddits, try:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/privacytoolsIO/](https://old.reddit.com/r/privacytoolsIO/)

~~~
nextos
I know, I even have a rewrite rule in Firefox to change links as I usually
browse in anonymous self-contained tabs.

But I'd prefer the old simple one was the default.

------
70122-_6
Continued-development-student @/user/DJKing101/ +/r/savedyouaclick/
+/r/torbrowser/ +/r/UpliftingNews/

------
AwesomeFaic
r/whatisthisthing r/programmerhumor r/3dprinting r/thriftstorehauls
r/aquariums

Software developer for insurance, for what it's worth

------
fakeElonMusk
r/yakuzagames/ r/giantbomb/ r/GodofWar/

------
dingdongbell
r/vertical_porn r/nsfw_gif r/nsfw_html5

for me while I code.

------
eg312
r/parametric_design

------
buboard
r/machinelearning

